# Multiple entry tourist visa



## Periwinkle (May 15, 2016)

Hi everyone, 

Just new here, i would like to get some info regarding my visa. I'm currently in Aust as a tourist. And my visa is multiple entry valid for a year, and I'm allowed to stay 3 months on each arrival. I want to know if i can come back straight away? And do i still need documents in order for me to come back even if i got the visa already? 

Your help would be much appreciated. Thanks


----------

